# Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?



## Tim1974 (27. August 2018)

*Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Hallo,

in meinem letzten Kühlerthread hier kam der BQ Dark Rock 4 gar nicht zur sprache, wohl auch weil ich in der Vergangenheit sehr negatives zur Montage der älteren Bequiet-Kühler gehört und gelesen hatte, aber beim DR4 scheint es ja nun endlich ein neues und einfachereres Montagekit zu geben, was für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt schlechter aussieht, als das von Noctua und das will schon was heißen.

Allerdings relativiere ich mein Lob noch solange, bis ich zwei Fragen geklärt habe:
1. Warum haben die Schrauben, die den Kühler halten keine Federn? Ist das als Nachteil zu sehen?
2. Sind beim DR4 die Gewinde begrenzt, so daß man nicht zu fest anziehen kann?

3. Ist der DR4 von der Kühlleistung her nennenswert stärker als der Noctua NH U12S?
4. Ist der DR4 leiser als der NH U12S und ähnlich leise oder gar leiser als der NH U14S?

5. Ist der DR4 insgesamt besser als der Thermalright ARO M140?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## bastian123f (27. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

1. Weil man sie nicht braucht. Ob es ein Nachteil ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich empfinde es als Vorteil.
2.Auf Youtube findet man auch immer schöne Videos.  Die Haltebleche sind mit einem Distanz am Mainboard befestigt. Den Kühler selbst kann man dann bis zum Anschlag anknallen. Also wieder nichts für dich, weil du damit auf jeden Fall was beschädigst.
YouTube
3. 4. und 5. Schau dir den Test an, dann kannst du die Fehlenden Kühler auch mit einsetzen und entscheiden.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-K...Specials/30-CPU-Kuehler-im-Nach-Test-1259931/


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Wird das jetzt eigentlich zur Normalität, das Beiträge ausgeblendet werden wenn man Tim was fragt? 
Aber mehrere Threads zum immer gleichen Thema von ihm vollkommen in Ordnung sind? 

Alle Fragen des Threads kann man leicht mit Google beantworten. 
Also, 1. Braucht es nicht und nein. 
2. Nein und ja, da man Schrauben immer zu fest anziehen kann.
3. Nein. 
4.+5. Nimmt sich nichts.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> 2. Nein und ja, da man Schrauben immer zu fest anziehen kann.



Wozu gibt es dann begrenzende Gewinde?


----------



## EyRaptor (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Ich hab den Dark Rock Pro3 auf meinem 4770k jetzt aus spassssss (kannste dir bestimmt nicht vorstellen, oder?  ) gegen einen Dark Rock Pro 4 getauscht.
Lässt sich wirklich noch einfacher montieren und sieht super aus.
Also würde ich auch die non Pro Version empfehlen.

Edit: 
Aber warum um alles in der Welt noch ein neuer Thread?

Note to self:  --Threadspam ist ok, aber gegenfragen oder herausgefordertes offtopic ist böse. Ok, got it--


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hab den Dark Rock Pro3 auf meinem 4770k jetzt aus spassssss (kannste dir bestimmt nicht vorstellen, oder?  ) gegen einen Dark Rock Pro 4 getauscht.
> Lässt sich wirklich noch einfacher montieren und sieht super aus.
> Also würde ich auch die non Pro Version empfehlen.



Schön und gut, beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage, ob die Gewinde begrenzt sind gegen zu festes anziehen?



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Edit:
> Aber warum um alles in der Welt noch ein neuer Thread?
> 
> Note to self:  --Threadspam ist ok, aber gegenfragen oder herausgefordertes offtopic ist böse. Ok, got it--



Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, sowohl mein vorheriger Kühlerthread, als auch mein gesammelter Planungsthread sind geschlossen worden, also was soll ich nun machen, wenn ich noch weitere bzw. neu auftauchende Fragen habe?


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Ist es wirklich so schwer Dark Rock 4 zu googeln, dann auf den ersten Eintrag zu klicken um auf die Produkseite zu kommen, danach auf Downloads und das Handbuch runter zu laden?
Dann siehst wie das Ganze festgeschraubt wird.
Aber das willst du ja garnicht, sondern dass das irgendwer anders für dich macht.

Und jetzt mal für dich, falls du es immer noch nicht verstanden hast.
Gegen zu festes anziehen hilft das richtige Drehmoment und Gefühl in Händen/Fingern.
Grundsatz bei jeder Schraube: Nach fest kommt ab.


----------



## bastian123f (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so schwer Dark Rock 4 zu googeln, dann auf den ersten Eintrag zu klicken um auf die Produkseite zu kommen, danach auf Downloads und das Handbuch runter zu laden?
> Dann siehst wie das Ganze festgeschraubt wird.
> Aber das willst du ja garnicht, sondern dass das irgendwer anders für dich macht.
> 
> ...



Oder einfach mein verlinktes Video anschauen. Das ist von bequiet! gedreht und erklärt die ganze Montage. Da muss er nicht selber suchen.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Das Video hab ich schon gesehen, darauf war für mich aber nicht zu erkennen, ob es sich um limitierende Gewinde handelt oder nicht, aber wahrscheinlich weiß das hier auch niemand, insofern war meine Frage diesbezüglich wohl zu schwierig.

Den DR4 könnte ich mir jedenfalls kaufen, würde gegenüber dem NH U12S ca. 8 Euro sparen und bräuchte nicht erst ein AM4-Montagekit per Post nach zu bestellen und paar Tage drauf zu warten.
Dafür ist der U12S vermutlich schonender zur CPU und zum Board, nicht nur wegen dem vermutlich geringeren Anpressdruck, sondern auch wegen dem geringeren Gewicht.


----------



## bastian123f (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Das Gewinde ist spätestens durch den Kopf limitiert.


Zudem sind die einzelnen Komponenten im Laufe des gesamten Videos einzeln aufgeführt und vergrößert. 
Alle schrauben werden einfach festgezogen, bis sich jeweils die Bauteile berühren. Der Mittlere Steg biegt sich dabei leicht und bildet dadurch den Anpressdruck. 

Das ist alles ganz klar ersichtlich im Video.

Zum Anpressdruck:



> Nachdem das geklärt ist, wird die Montagebrücke über die Grundplatte des Kühlers gelegt, wo sie dank Einkerbungen zumindest nicht schnell verrutscht, und auf den Bügeln festgeschraubt. Offenbar ist be quiet! mit dem Anpressdruck aber sehr vorsichtig was zusammen mit der nur aufgelegten Brücke dazu führt, dass der Kühler auch nach der Montage noch leichtes Spiel hat. Man kann ihn also minimal hin und her drehen, was etwas unschön ist.


 von Test: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 und Dark Rock 4

Versuche nicht immer nur negatives zu finden, was völlig egal ist.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Die Frage ist einfach, du gibst nur mal wieder vor die Antworten nicht zu verstehen.
Hauptsache du ziehst deine Threads unnötig in die Länge, weil du vorgibst, dass man das nicht erkennen kann.
Doch Tim, das kann man sehr gut erkennen. 
Auch in der Anleitung und auf den Bildern zum Kühler. 
Du hast alle Antworten gekriegt, also kann hier auch mal wieder zu.
Nicht das am Ende mal wieder einer deiner Threads durch dich unnötig in die Länge gezogen wird.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Als ich das erste mal von Anpressdruck limitierenden Gewinden las, war ich erstaunt und positiv überrascht, allerdings war mir nicht klar, woran man das erkennen kann, darum mein skeptisches Nachfragen.

Jetzt kommt noch ein subjektiver und mir eigentlich bisher immer weniger wichtiger Punkt hinzu, die Optik. In meinem neuen komplett schwarzen Fractal Design Meshify-Gehäuse mit nun 4 Bequiet Silent Wings 3 Lüftern würder der Dark Rock 4 von der Optik her sicherlich deutlich schicker wirken als der NH U12S, oder ist da jemand anderer Meinung?

Es ist mal wieder die große Qual der Wahl für mich, jeder Kühler hat für mich irgendwelche Vorteile, aber auf der anderen Seite auch irgendwelche Nachteile, die für mich persönlich entscheidenen Faktoren herauszufiltern ist genau das, was mir so schwer fällt und was die Threads ungewollt in die Länge zieht.


----------



## Larsson92 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Ein Arbeitskollege hat gestern einen Dark Rock Pro 4 auf einen Intel i7 6700k und Asus ROG Maximus VIII Hero Alpha gebaut.
Er ist aus folgenden Gründen begeistert:

1. Der Kühler hat ein schlichtes und dabei sehr schickes Design
2. Der Kühler lies sich leicht einbauen
3. Der Kühler kühlt den übertakteten i7 sehr gut
____________________________________

Der Kühler ist sein Geld wert und ich bin neidisch, dass ich ihn nicht verbaut habe.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt noch ein subjektiver und mir eigentlich bisher immer weniger wichtiger Punkt hinzu, die Optik. In meinem neuen komplett schwarzen Fractal Design Meshify-Gehäuse mit nun 4 Bequiet Silent Wings 3 Lüftern würder der Dark Rock 4 von der Optik her sicherlich deutlich schicker wirken als der NH U12S, oder ist da jemand anderer Meinung?



Das kann doch nun wirklich niemand für dich entscheiden. Geschmack ist subjektiv... das darfst du dir diesmal selbst beantworten. Für MICH würde er sicherlich besser ins Bild passen, aber da ich eh sehr viel nach Optik baue lege ich bei soetwas auch vermehrt wert darauf.


----------



## Blackout27 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Wie du weißt habe ich den Kühler. Kann ihn bedenkenlos empfehlen. Die Schrauben kann man nicht überdrehen außer du hast Muskeln wie Hulk. Kühlt mein 2600X OC in Games je nach Threadzahl zwischen 50-65°C, in Prime hatte ich nach 2 Stunden maximal 76°C. In Spielen laufen die Lüfter mit ~900rpm


----------



## Tim1974 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Gut, danke. 
Dann vermerke ich den DR4 mal als Alternative.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Etwas gefällt mir am DR4 doch nicht, daß er anscheinend über den ersten RAM-Slot ragt und so den Einsatz von einem hohen Ram-Modul im ersten Slot  vereilteln kann. 

Ich denke gerade wieder über den Thermalright ARO M14 nach, den hab ich wohl zu schnell ausgesondert gehabt, er wäre fast 20 Euro günstiger als der NH U12S und zudem noch mit einem größeren Lüfter und mehr Kühlerfläche ausgestattet.

Ist der ARO M14 eigentlich offiziell von AMD für Ryzen-CPUs zertifiziert?
Immerhin steht ja Ryzen drauf, also sollte man doch davon ausgehen können, daß der Anpressdruck und die Haltbarkeit auf dem Board den Specs von AMD entspricht, oder nicht?


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Da gibt es keine Zertifikierungen. 

Alle heutzutage erhältlichen Kühler sind universell einsetzbar, also plattformunabhängig.

Und einem Kühler ist es s......egal,
ob er eine Intel- oder AMD-CPU kühlt.

Der Anpressdruck ist abhängig vom Einbauer,

die Hände entscheiden darüber,

wie die Temps ausfallen. 

Aber wie schon erwähnt, nach fest, kommt ab.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Aber es ist doch ein großer Unterschied, ob der Kühler auf einer PGA-CPU, wie dem AMD Ryzen montiert wird, oder auf einer LGA-CPU von Intel (ab Skylake mit dünnerem Substrat).
Außerdem sollte die Bodenplatte des Kühlers zum Heatspreader der CPU passen, so daß möglichst wenig WLP nötig ist und der Wärmeübergang optimal verläuft.

Darum dachte ich das der Thermalright ARO M14, da ARO wohl für AMD Ryzen only steht, in jeder Hinsicht auf Ryzen optimiert wurde.


----------



## onlygaming (1. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Das ist alles nur Marketing, da wurde einfach oben eine Ryzenplatte draufgesetzt und fertig, der Rest ist ein Macho Rev. B

Das ARO kommt daher das sich Thermalright das Montage Material für Intel Sockel des Macho Rev. B mit Ryzen Anstrich schlichtweg gespart hat


----------



## Narbennarr (2. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum dachte ich das der Thermalright ARO M14, da ARO wohl für AMD Ryzen only steht, in jeder Hinsicht auf Ryzen optimiert wurde.



Du denkst wie immer zu viel!


----------



## Tim1974 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Zumindest hab ich das hier gefunden:
"[...] Die Verpackung des CPU-Kühlers trägt das offizielle Ryzen-Logo, da  Thermalright den ARO-M14 bei AMD vorlegte und dieser eine Freigabe  erhielt. [...]" Zitat Quelle: Thermalright ARO-M14 ausprobiert: Der den Ryzen kuehlt - Golem.de

Auf die Gefahr hin mich ein wenig zu wiederholen, daß die Unterleghülsen  auf der Mainboardvorderseite keinen Kontakt zum Board haben, und auch das Kühler-Montagekit erst fest sitzt, nachdem der Kühler selbst Anpressdruck auf die CPU ausübt, sieht das hier irgendjemand als Nachteil gegenüber Noctua- oder Bequiet DR4-Kühlern?

Mich störte es ja erst, aber nachdem ich immer wieder drüber nachgedacht habe, bin ich hoffentlich zu dem richtigen Schluss gekommen, daß es egal ist, da das Gewicht des Kühlers eh von der Backplate und den Schrauben, die durchs Board gehen gehalten wird, egal ob die Unterleghülsen unter den Montagebrücken nun bei nicht montiertem Kühler fest oder locker sitzen, sehr ihr das ebenso?
Ist das eigentlich bei den Machos auf anderen Sockelsystemen ebenso, oder sitzen da die Montagebrücken schon fest, bevor der Kühler selbst aufgesetzt und verschraubt wird?

Was mich auch beschäftigt ist die voraufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste, trocknet die nicht schon aus bzw. wird sie nicht schon fest, wenn der Kühler Monate oder Jahre im Karton steckt?
Wieviel Grad Vorteil bei der Kühlleistung würde es bringen, diese voraufgetragene Paste zu entfernen und die mitgelieferte aus der Tube oder die Noctua-Paste oder ähnliches (ohne Metallteilchen!) zu verwenden?


----------



## onlygaming (2. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Also beim Macho Rev. B lag eine kleine Tüte bei. Man muss sich die Paste halt anschauen, sieht die hart aus und alt, neu machen, soviel Unterschied macht das aber nicht.


----------



## bastian123f (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Etwas gefällt mir am DR4 doch nicht, daß er anscheinend über den ersten RAM-Slot ragt und so den Einsatz von einem hohen Ram-Modul im ersten Slot  vereilteln kann.



Dann setze den Kühler einfach n paar Lamellen höher. So habe ich es auch bei meinem.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Dann kühlt er aber die VRMs hinterm Sockel nicht mehr richtig mit!
Ich will, daß der Lüfter so weit wie möglich unten sitzt, also so dicht wie möglich am Board drann.

Brauche ich eigentlich den allerersten RAM-Slot, der am dichtesten am CPU-Sockel drann liegt, oder kann ich bei eh nur 2 Modulen diesen auch frei lassen?


----------



## bastian123f (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann kühlt er aber die VRMs hinterm Sockel nicht mehr richtig mit!
> Ich will, daß der Lüfter so weit wie möglich unten sitzt, also so dicht wie möglich am Board drann.



Bei deiner Anwendung kannst du das vernachlässigen. Die werden schon gut gekühlt, wenn man nicht übermäßig übertaktet.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Brauche ich eigentlich den allerersten RAM-Slot, der am dichtesten am CPU-Sockel drann liegt, oder kann ich bei eh nur 2 Modulen diesen auch frei lassen?



Das sagt dir dein Handbuch vom Mainboard.


----------



## blautemple (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann kühlt er aber die VRMs hinterm Sockel nicht mehr richtig mit!
> Ich will, daß der Lüfter so weit wie möglich unten sitzt, also so dicht wie möglich am Board drann.
> 
> Brauche ich eigentlich den allerersten RAM-Slot, der am dichtesten am CPU-Sockel drann liegt, oder kann ich bei eh nur 2 Modulen diesen auch frei lassen?



Irgendeinen Tod wirst du wohl sterben müssen.

Zur zweiten Frage: RTFM!!


----------



## CastorTolagi (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Dann setze den Kühler einfach n paar Lamellen höher. So habe ich es auch bei meinem.



Man kann den Lüfter auch einfach saugend auf der anderen Seite montieren aber pssssst....


----------



## Tim1974 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Psssst ist dann aber eben nicht drinn, denn saugend ist der Lüfter bzw. die Luftströmung durch den Kühler hindurch deutlich lauter.
Außerdem halte ich die saugende Kühlmethode für weniger effektiv.


----------



## CastorTolagi (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Das kannst du jetzt so mal eben beurteilen - Ganz ohne den Kühler überhaupt zu haben?!

Ich würde da lieber hier im Forum nochmal einen Thread dazu aufmachen...



> bzw. die Luftströmung durch den Kühler hindurch deutlich lauter.


*Facepalm*
Ist jetzt der mittlere Lüfter beim Dark Rock Pro lauter oder leiser?


----------



## Tim1974 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Ich habs in einem Testvideo mit einem anderen Kühler gesehen, glaub es war ein Noctua NH D15, mit saugendem Lüfter war er deutlich lauter und wurde vom Nutzer als störend empfunden.


----------



## blautemple (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Dann lass den 2. Lüfter halt weg. Man kann sich auch anstellen...


----------



## Tim1974 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Der D14/D15 oder DR4 Pro ist für mich eh keine Option, die sind mir zu schwer und ich halte auch nichts von 2 Lüftern. Beim DR4 oder ARO M14 hab ich nur einen Lüfter und den kann ich da auch nicht einfach weg lassen. 

Bleibt also die Frage, ob beim MSI B450 Tomahawk oder X470 Gaming Plus der DR4-Lüfter den ersten RAM-Slot überdeckt und falls ja, ob ich dann den ersten Slot einfach leer lassen kann und trotzdem 2 Module im Dualchannelbetrieb in den anderen Slots betreiben kann?

Außerdem wundert mich der 135mm Silent Wings Lüfter beim DR4, den Lüfter finde ich einzelnd gar nicht auf der Bequiet-Seite, was macht man wenn einem der kaputt geht, kann man dann einen 140mm Lüfter montieren oder nur einen 120mm oder nichts von beidem?


----------



## _Berge_ (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Tim, bei den meisten Boards ist für Dualchannel mit 2 Riegeln Slot 2+4 zu belegen

Über den ersten Slot brauchst du dir erst Gedanken machen, wenn du 3 oder 4 Riegel nutzt

Selbst bei einem Riegel bestehen die meisten Boards auf die Belegung des 2ten Slots


----------



## Tim1974 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Der zweite Slot wird vom Lüfter auch sicherlich nicht überragt, oder eventuell doch?


----------



## blautemple (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Vllt ja, vllt auch nein. 
Ach wenn es doch nur eine Möglichkeit geben würde um das in Erfahrung zu bringen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Berge_ (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Schau dir Bilder an

Im Testbericht von Computerbase gibt es ein Bild wo es gut zu sehen ist, uhh ganz heißer Tipp


----------



## Blackout27 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Kein Problem siehe Bild:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7947-picture996046-img-20180429-113346-a.html

Temperaturen auf dem Board sind auch alle im grünen Bereich. Es gibt nur einen Nachteil vom Dark Rock 4, wenn man nicht achtsam den Kühler einbaut kann es passieren, das die schwarze Beschichtung abgeht. Habe den Kühler 3x verbaut und bei keinem habe ich Farbe verloren. Wird in Testberichten aber erwähnt daher vorsicht beim Einbau!
Der 135mm Lüfter ist sehr gut verarbeitet und bis 900rpm sehr sehr leise. Einen weiteren Lüfter am Kühler benötigt man für eine 95 TDP CPU nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Kein Problem siehe Bild:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...7947-picture996046-img-20180429-113346-a.html



Also optisch ist der DR4 wirklich perfekt und paßt super zum restlichen Systen, was bei mir ja dann sehr ähnlich aussehen wird. 

Du hast aber den Lüfter recht weit oben am Tower-Kühler montiert, oder ist der immer so weit oben?

Ich würde ihn ja so weit wie möglich nach unten setzen, damit er unterm Kühler durch noch die VRMs besser mit kühlen kann, dann allerdings berührt er vielleicht sogar den RAM-Riegel im 2. Slot, oder nicht?


----------



## Blackout27 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also optisch ist der DR4 wirklich perfekt und paßt super zum restlichen Systen, was bei mir ja dann sehr ähnlich aussehen wird.
> 
> Du hast aber den Lüfter recht weit oben am Tower-Kühler montiert, oder ist der immer so weit oben?
> 
> Ich würde ihn ja so weit wie möglich nach unten setzen, damit er unterm Kühler durch noch die VRMs besser mit kühlen kann, dann allerdings berührt er vielleicht sogar den RAM-Riegel im 2. Slot, oder nicht?



Der Lüfter ist normal eingebaut. Es macht auch kein Sinn den Lüfter weiter unten zu montieren (weiß auch nicht ob das überhaupt geht bzgl. der Lüfterklammern). Da du am Gehäusedeckel einen Lüfter montiert hast, bist du mehr als Save was die Kühlung angeht. Habe zu Testzwecken 4 Rammodule eingebaut und auch diese konnten ohne Probleme betrieben werden. Dabei musste der DR4 Lüfter nur leicht höher gestellt werden (wenige mm) was keinen Unterschied bei den Temperaturen gemacht hat. 

Deine Zweifel sind zwar berechtigt aber in der Praxis nicht relevant. Ich kann den Kühler zu 100% empfehlen und wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, in unserem Case mit be quiet Lüfter sieht es einfach sehr sehr gut aus.


----------



## bastian123f (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem wundert mich der 135mm Silent Wings Lüfter beim DR4, den Lüfter finde ich einzelnd gar nicht auf der Bequiet-Seite, was macht man wenn einem der kaputt geht, kann man dann einen 140mm Lüfter montieren oder nur einen 120mm oder nichts von beidem?



Dieses sogenannte Google ist echt wunderbar. Das findet sogar Beiträge aus diesem Forum und auch noch an erster Stelle:

Post 6: Silent Wings 135mm wo kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Etwas gefällt mir am DR4 doch nicht, daß er anscheinend über den ersten RAM-Slot ragt und so den Einsatz von einem hohen Ram-Modul im ersten Slot  vereilteln kann.



Na ja, wer sich hohe RAM Riegel kauft und sich dann den Dark Rock 4 einbauen will, hat eben grundlegend was falsche gemacht. Wo ist also das Problem?
Man weiß doch im Voraus, welchen Kühler man haben will, oder? Und dementsprechend kauft man sich die passenden RAM Riegel.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Woher soll man aber vorher so genau wissen, ob Lüfter und RAM um ein paar Millimeter miteinander kollidieren? Das merken die meisten bestimmt erst, wenn sie beim Einbau darauf stoßen.
Man kann dann natürlich entweder den RAM oder besser den Kühler zurück schicken, sofern man es innerhalb der Rückgabefrist macht und dann einen anderen Kühler probieren, ist aber viel unnötiger Aufwand.
Eigentlich finde ich es nicht zeitgemäß einen Kühler neu auf den Markt zu bringen, der über den 1. RAM Slot ragt und dann nicht wenigstens dort hoch genug ist, daß auch ein hohes RAM-Modul drunter paßt.


----------



## blautemple (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Es passt doch ein normales Modul darunter...
Du konstruierst dir schon wieder ein Stuss zusammen, einfach unfassbar...


----------



## amdahl (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Man könnte sich ja einfach RAM kaufen der keine unnötig hohen Lattenzäune drauf hat. Dann passen sie auch unter jeden Kühler den man sich kauft.


----------



## bastian123f (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Woher soll man aber vorher so genau wissen, ob Lüfter und RAM um ein paar Millimeter miteinander kollidieren? Das merken die meisten bestimmt erst, wenn sie beim Einbau darauf stoßen.
> Man kann dann natürlich entweder den RAM oder besser den Kühler zurück schicken, sofern man es innerhalb der Rückgabefrist macht und dann einen anderen Kühler probieren, ist aber viel unnötiger Aufwand.
> Eigentlich finde ich es nicht zeitgemäß einen Kühler neu auf den Markt zu bringen, der über den 1. RAM Slot ragt und dann nicht wenigstens dort hoch genug ist, daß auch ein hohes RAM-Modul drunter paßt.



Kauf dir einfach niedrigen RAM. 

Und was denkst du, wo die Kühlleistung herkommt? Der muss halt nunmal so groß sein


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

RAM ist aber sehr teuer und ein optimales RAM-Kit sucht man eher nach der Geschwindigkeit und dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis aus, als danach, wie hoch dessen Kühlkörper ausfällt. 
Da ist es oft einfacher, dann einen anderen Kühler zu wählen.


----------



## _Berge_ (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

meiner Meinung nach sind hohe RAM "Kühler" nur zierde, also Optik und diese möchte man doch sehen, also Zielgruppe sind die die eine Custom oder AiO Wasserkühlung nutzen oder eben einen schmalen Kühler nutzen wollen

zb solch ein "nackter" speicher kann genau das gleiche wie ein Trident Z Speicher, außer schön aussehen 

und wenn man die Kühler bei GOOGLE eingibt und dann auf BILDER geht, dann sieht man sie oft im montierten zustand


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach niedrigen RAM.



Ich bin froh, wenn ich ein günstiges 16 GB-Kit mit 3200 MHz finde, da will ich mich nicht durch den Kühler einschränken lassen, zumal die Abmessungen nicht unbedingt so leicht zu finden sind, um in Vorfeld sicher klären zu können, ob das paßt oder nicht...



bastian123f schrieb:


> Und was denkst du, wo die Kühlleistung herkommt? Der muss halt nunmal so groß sein



Sorry, aber das ist nun wirklich Blödsinn, es gibt reihenweise Kühler mit größerer Aussparung für die RAM-Module, die auch nicht schlechter kühlen.


----------



## amdahl (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Weil die Auswahl an passenden Speicherkits ja so klein ist...
Denk auch an die Hebelkräfte die so ein hoher RAM-Kühlkörper auf den Slot und das Board ausübt. Auf Dauer könnte das den DIMM-Slot rausreißen oder das Board verbiegen. Spätestens dann wenn man bei der Montage unachtsam ist und an den Kühlkörper stößt ist es durch den langen Hebelarm um das Board geschehen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Nur dass der Kühler nicht über den ersten Riegel ragt - das redest nur du dir ein.
Und wir haben bereits X-mal geschrieben, dass man den Lüfter hoch setzen kann.
Du bekommst unter den Lüfter selbst G.Skill Tridant Z und die sind mit 44mm wirklich hoch...


----------



## blautemple (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Warte, warte, warte. Du willst jetzt doch Speicher mit 3200MHz kaufen? Ist dir bewusst das dort immer absolut wahnwitzige 1,35V angelegt werden?


----------



## -Shorty- (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> RAM ist aber sehr teuer und ein optimales RAM-Kit sucht man eher nach der Geschwindigkeit und dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis aus, als danach, wie hoch dessen Kühlkörper ausfällt.
> Da ist es oft einfacher, dann einen anderen Kühler zu wählen.



Ja aber nur weil etwas einfacher erscheint, ist es noch lange nicht sinnvoller.

Die Erklärung dazu spar ich mir, wäre zwar sinnvoll aber so ist es einfacher.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Warte, warte, warte. Du willst jetzt doch  Speicher mit 3200MHz kaufen? Ist dir bewusst das dort immer absolut  wahnwitzige 1,35V angelegt werden?



Ja, ich hab eingesehen, daß das mit den 1,35 Volt kein Hinderungsgrund ist. Ich will keine Leistung verschenken und wenn ich Singlerank 3200 MHz in etwa zum gleichen Preis bekomme wie Dualrank 2666 MHz, die 3200 MHz-Module aber schneller sind, werd ich eher diese nehmen.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

@Tim1974

Jaja, genau, plötzlich kam da so eine Eingebung, wie aus dem Nichts. 
Noch frecher kann man den Diskussionsteilnehmern gar nicht ins Gesicht spucken.


----------



## _Berge_ (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Tim, nochmal für dich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ragt nur der Lüfter über den RAM und den kannst verschieben, wo soll BeQuiet! dann aussparungen anbringen?


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @Tim1974
> 
> Jaja, genau, plötzlich kam da so eine Eingebung, wie aus dem Nichts.
> Noch frecher kann man den Diskussionsteilnehmern gar nicht ins Gesicht spucken.



Aha, dann hab ich wieder was gelernt, es gibt also zwei Möglichkeiten, wenn ich eine andere Meinung habe, als die der jenigen, die mich beraten, dann bin ich beratungsresistent und vergeude deren Zeit, wenn ich aber deren Meinung nach reiflichem Überlegen doch annehme und einsehe, daß ich mit meinen Argumenten übertrieben habe, ist es ebenso eine große Frechheit von mir... 

Der war auf jedenfall gut! 



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Tim, nochmal für dich:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber sie hätten den Kühler weiter nach hinten setzen können, so daß vorne genug Platz für einen normalen 140mm-Lüfter ist, egal wie hoch die RAM-Module sind und egal wie hoch der Lüfter montiert wird. Denn ich möchte den Lüfter so tief wie möglich montieren, so daß er auf jedenfall auch unter dem Tower-Kühler hindurch pustet, damit er die VRMs hinterm Sockel mitkühlen kann.


----------



## amdahl (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Und was machen dann die Leute mit DIMM-Slots auf beiden Seiten der CPU? Dadurch dass nur der Lüfter im Weg ist und sich verschieben lässt haben sie für maximale Kompatibilität gesorgt.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Das Fazit dieses Tests entspricht auch meiner Meinung:
be quiet! Dark Rock 4 im Test: Leiser Tower-Kuehler erbt Staerken und Schwaechen (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Auch hier wird das mit der RAM-Kompatibilität angekreidet.

Außerdem ist der Thermalright Macho anscheinend von der Kühlleistung her noch ein Stück besser, warum also soll ich dann nicht an Stelle des DR4 einfach den ARO M14 nehmen, wo dieser obendrein doch sogar noch ca. 15 Euro günstiger ist?


----------



## CastorTolagi (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Weil nicht Be Quiet drauf steht.

Hat Thermalright ihr Montageproblem bei AM4 eigentlich in den Griff bekommen oder wackeln deren Kühler immer noch wie ein Kuhschwanz?


----------



## blautemple (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Dann nimm den doch und heule uns hier nicht voll.


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Man kann auch den Dark Rock Pro 4 nehmen und den vorderen Lüfter weglassen, der mittlere reicht normalerweise locker aus.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Warum eigentlich keine Wasserkühlung?  Ich meine in Sachen Gewicht etc würde es deine Bauteile schon sehr entlasten...


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Das Gewicht der Kühler hat keinen echten Nachteil, das sitzt nur in den Köpfen der User.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Ich weiß das.. aber versuch das mal Tim näher zu bringen.


----------



## bastian123f (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Silent Loop 280 und fertig.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber sie hätten den Kühler weiter nach hinten setzen können, so daß vorne genug Platz für einen normalen 140mm-Lüfter ist, egal wie hoch die RAM-Module sind und egal wie hoch der Lüfter montiert wird. Denn ich möchte den Lüfter so tief wie möglich montieren, so daß er auf jedenfall auch unter dem Tower-Kühler hindurch pustet, damit er die VRMs hinterm Sockel mitkühlen kann.



Das wäre völliger Blödsinn. Das schränkt die Kompatibilität nur noch mehr ein. Kauf dir einfach den Dark Rock 4 und nicht den RAM mit den größten Kühlkörpern und fertig. Es sind nur wenige, die da nicht passen könnten. Aber im ersten Slot steckt sowieso keiner. Somit hat sich das erledigt.

Und wie gesagt. Die VRMs werden bei deinen Anwendungen soweit gut gekühlt. Und falls du wirklich sorgen hast, dann bau nen 40er Lüfter drauf. 

Du brauchst nicht immer die Threads unnötig wegen Kleinigkeiten in die Länge ziehen. Mit manchen Dingen muss man leben und kein Hersteller wird dir extra einen Kühler für deine Bedürfnisse herstellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Und die VRMs? Die bekommen bei Wasserkühlung kein Lüftchen ab, nur das was die Gehäuselüfter drumm herum absaugen und da wäre ich skeptisch, ob das auf Dauer ausreichend ist.

Momentan tendiere ich wieder zum TR ARO M14, ist der günstigste auf meiner Liste und anscheinend zugleich der mit der besten Kühlleistung und geringsten Kompatibilitätsproblemen.


----------



## _Berge_ (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Also meine VRM´s haben sich noch nicht beschwert


----------



## Skaugen (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> ...
> Hat Thermalright ihr Montageproblem bei AM4 eigentlich in den Griff bekommen oder wackeln deren Kühler immer noch wie ein Kuhschwanz?



Ach... sobald die Zahnpasta zwischen Kühler und Heatspreader festbackt wackelt da eigentlich nix mehr...


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Schon wenn der Kühler selbst auf der Halterung verschraubt wird, sollte nichts mehr wackeln.
Den TR Macho gibt es ja schon sehr lange und ich las immer wieder, wie oft der hier empfohlen wurde, also wird der von P/L vermutlich das beste sein, was man bekommen kann.


----------



## blautemple (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und die VRMs? Die bekommen bei Wasserkühlung kein Lüftchen ab, nur das was die Gehäuselüfter drumm herum absaugen und da wäre ich skeptisch, ob das auf Dauer ausreichend ist.
> 
> Momentan tendiere ich wieder zum TR ARO M14, ist der günstigste auf meiner Liste und anscheinend zugleich der mit der besten Kühlleistung und geringsten Kompatibilitätsproblemen.



Denen reicht ein leichter Luftstrom...
Aber das wurde dir auch schon unzählige Male gesagt...


----------



## Blackout27 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Damit wäre hier ja alles geklärt bzgl. Dark Rock 4. 

@Tim:
Dann Kauf dir den TR ARO M14. Insgesamt ein sehr guter Kühler mit wenigen Schwächen. Hatte ich damals auch zuerst überlegt aber mir gefiel der DR4 äußerlich einfach besser. Da du ja kein Seitenfenster hast ist der Punkt nebensächlich. Spar dir die paar Euro. 

Darf ich jetzt nochmal fragen welche Teile es Schlussendlich werden? Du wolltest ja vor kurzem erst bestellen und da sich die Preise momentan auf ein guten Niveau befinden sollte nichts mehr im Weg stehen zum neuen PC


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Kühler: wäre nun also geklärt "Thermalright Aro M14 Gray" , zudem bekam ich auf eine Anfrage vom Thermalright eMail-Support in weniger als 24 Stunden eine Antwort, die all meine Fragen beantwortete, einfach top! 

CPU: da führt eigentlich kein Weg am AMD Ryzen 5 2600 vorbei, der 2600X ist einfach viel zu teuer für die lächerlich geringe Mehrleistung, die zwei Kerne mehr des Ryzen 7 braucht vermutlich kein Spiel oder auch Anwendung, die ich in absehbarer Zeit nutzen werde.

Mainboard: Entweder MSI B450 Tomahawk oder MSI X470 Gaming Plus/Pro, wobei ich momentan wieder eher zum Tomahawk tendiere, ist einfach nochmal deutlich günstiger und hat eine sehr gute VRM-Kühlung.

RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 CL16 oder alternativ Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-2666 16 GB, ich tendiere aber momentan eher zum G.Skill wegen des höheren Takts.

NT:  Bequiet Straight Power 11 550 Watt


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Tim, du willst doch immer Sachen kaufen, die den jeweiligen Spezifikationen entsprechen.
Und genau für diese Spezifikationen ist der Dark Rock 4 gebaut, nämlich für ganz normale RAM Riegel mit ganz normaler Höhe.
Also ist nicht Be Quiet schuld, sondern du.
Du willst ja RAM Module kaufen die nicht den Spezifikationen entsprechen.

Aber ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Thema, wenn wieder ein Problem auftaucht oder du doch was anderes kaufen willst.
Oh und btw, ich hatte vor über einem Monat Recht, ich hab meinen Rechner mittlerweile auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut und du hast nicht mal alle Teile bestellt.
Dabei habe ich mir extra Zeit gelassen, in der Hoffnung dass bei dir mal was voran geht.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kühler: wäre nun also geklärt "Thermalright Aro M14 Gray" , zudem bekam ich auf eine Anfrage vom Thermalright eMail-Support in weniger als 24 Stunden eine Antwort, die all meine Fragen beantwortete, einfach top!
> 
> CPU: da führt eigentlich kein Weg am AMD Ryzen 5 2600 vorbei, der 2600X ist einfach viel zu teuer für die lächerlich geringe Mehrleistung, die zwei Kerne mehr des Ryzen 7 braucht vermutlich kein Spiel oder auch Anwendung, die ich in absehbarer Zeit nutzen werde.
> 
> ...



Okay also wird es nun Schlussendlich doch eher ein Preis-Leistungs PC. Dazu passt auch der ARO ganz gut. 
Ich würde dann das B450 Board kaufen, RAM ist es eigentlich egal da nehmen sich beide Riegel in der Praxis nicht viel (je nach Preis)


----------



## Tim1974 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ist nicht Be Quiet schuld, sondern du.



Ich bin doch sowieso IMMER und an ALLEM selbst schuld, sag es doch gleich so! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du willst ja RAM Module kaufen die nicht den Spezifikationen entsprechen.



Fast alle Module haben heute Kühler und schaden tut die Kühlung bestimmt nicht, egal ob sie nötig ist oder nicht beim RAM.
Für vieles gibt es gar keine Spezifikationen mehr, hab ich den Eindruck, oder diese werden durch OC aufgeweicht, nur mal als Beispiel die Taktraten bei den aktuellen Grafikkarten, nahezu jeder Hersteller bietet andere Taktraten an...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Thema, wenn wieder ein Problem auftaucht oder du doch was anderes kaufen willst.
> Oh und btw, ich hatte vor über einem Monat Recht, ich hab meinen Rechner mittlerweile auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut und du hast nicht mal alle Teile bestellt.
> Dabei habe ich mir extra Zeit gelassen, in der Hoffnung dass bei dir mal was voran geht.



Das ist es eben, du und einige andere hier scheint es direkt zu freuen, wenn bei mir mal was nicht klappt und darum kann ich vieles was hier geschrieben wird auch leider nicht mehr so ganz ernst nehmen. 



thehate91 schrieb:


> Okay also wird es nun Schlussendlich doch eher  ein Preis-Leistungs PC. Dazu passt auch der ARO ganz gut.
> Ich würde dann das B450 Board kaufen, RAM ist es eigentlich egal da  nehmen sich beide Riegel in der Praxis nicht viel (je nach Preis)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich war es immer ein Preis-/Leistungs-PC, den ich die plante, denn Highend lohnt sich einfach nicht, darum nehm ich keinen R7-2700X.
Jeder der einigermaßen klug ist, kauft genau das was er braucht und pulvert kein Geld in Hardware, dessen Mehrwert bei der absehbaren Nutzung fraglich ist.
Mir ist aber die Solidität und Langlebigkeit sehr wichtig und dafür bin ich auch bereit etwas Geld drauf zu legen, darum hab ich durchweg nur hochwertige Komponenten gewählt und nicht einfach überall nur das billigste.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Ich freu mich nicht, es ist mittlerweile einfach nur noch lächerlich was du hier mit den Leuten abziehst.
Gerade wieder schön beim RAM zu sehen.

Und ja, an vielen deiner Probleme bist du selbst Schuld.
Du blockierst dich einfach selber, indem du dich oft an Sachen klammerst die in der Praxis vollkommen irrelevant sind.
Dazu bist nicht gerade sehr entscheidungsfreudig und entscheidest dich sehr oft um.
Wäre ja auch garnicht so schlimm, wenn du es nicht über Monate in zig verschieden Threads ausbreiten würdest.
Ja ich weiss das ist ein Hardwareforum hier, aber die meisten deiner Fragen kann dir Google in wenigen Minuten beantworten.

Beim Monitor hast du es doch auch hingekriegt.
Einfach mal losgehen, was kaufen und hinter her drüber freuen.

Was zum Teufel ist eigentlich QFHD?


----------



## blautemple (5. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> QFHD?



Vllt Quad Full HD


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Bequiet Dark Rock 4 für AM4?*

Ist das das neue UHD, nachdem 4K out ist?


----------

